# E-code clarification



## sam_son  (Oct 3, 2008)

Can any one say the E code for ,  exposure to spray (room spray ) in face , which cause no effects, came for evaluation.
regards
samson


----------



## sam_son  (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you for  reply Dr Kusuma


----------

